# Linux sur Macbook



## mp544 (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
je cherche qqun qui pourrait m'xpliquer comment installer Linux Fedora sur mon macIntel par l'application Parralells Desktop...????
merci d'avance à ceux qui m'aideront!


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2007)

Tu pourrais d&#233;j&#224; parcourir les forums. Des questions sur l'installation de Linux, il y en a pl&#233;thore. Je suppose que Parallels a aussi quelques documents sur comment utiliser son produit.

Je n'ai pas de Mac/Intel et jamais vu Parallels mais je parierais qu'il faut cr&#233;er un espace pour le nouveau syst&#232;me, ins&#233;rer le CD d&#233;marrer le nouveau sous-system et faire l'installation. C'est comme cela que fonctionne VMWare depuis des lustres, en tous cas.


----------

